# HYDERABAD | Aliens Space Station 1 | 120m | 30 fl x 14 | U/C



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> ^^


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> ^^


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> ^^


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> ^^


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

completion date for space stations 6 through 14









source


----------



## Jerrodwhite (May 30, 2013)

What does this Alien space station means..?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ You could say the name is a massive troll, in a fun way.
Aliens is the project developer's name; they have other projects U/C as well.
Space Stations are the names of the high-rise (residential / commercial) buildings (the project) that will offer an "out of this world" experience.


----------



## junkymonkey87 (Sep 4, 2013)

Kill it with fire.
Don't like it


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> Some pictures from May 13:


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> ^^


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> Photo copyright *Benny Regis*


----------



## Ash09 (Mar 19, 2014)

Can anyone get more progress report from this site that would be great !! Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## Ash09 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Ozymandias24 (Mar 5, 2015)

The swimming pool views are a little terrifying.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice project for hyderabad...:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Aliens Space Station and THAT is the design they come up with? :lol:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

^^

True.

Based on the cheesy name, I was expecting something futuristic or Sci-Fi inspired.


----------



## Indica (Mar 19, 2005)

Very nice! My only quibble is that, considering that most (if not all) of India is seismically active, I dont see anywhere near as much rebar in that concrete as I would see in buildings rising where I live in LA. The walls seem a little on the thinner side on top of that.

Have they taken any measures to ensure this construction is resistant (or at least somewhat) to quakes?


----------



## rithwook (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks like they've restarted construction after all. The guy handling the google maps page and replying to reviews is an absolute nutcrack though.

Source : Google Maps.


----------

